

The Importance of Interface Language: Clicks, Taps, and Buttons - jbrennan
http://nearthespeedoflight.com/article/interface_language:_tapping__clicking_and_buttons

======
AshFurrow
It's a constant source of amusement to me as an iOS developer when colleagues
refer to "clicking" on buttons. I even had one boss who even, in all
seriousness, asked me to add a tooltip to a button in the iOS app I was
writing for him.

I think that if you care about your interface, the nomenclature you
internalize matters.

